# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Mould on retaining walls

## patty

Hi All 
I was interested to know if anyne knew of a product that will  keep mould off retaining walls and pavers i have just recently water blasted my feature retaining wall and pavers with a high pressure cleaner and was curious to know if sealing them with concrete sealer would help??? 
thx

----------


## Planned LScape

There is a product called VC175 that you get from paint shops that is used to stop mould forming on walls, roof etc and is added to the paint when painting. It says on the side can also be added to mortar and grout, I guess a sealer would be the same also. I havent actually tried it, but could be worth a go.

----------


## chromis

I'm the opposite I think mould looks great on limestone.

----------


## autogenous

You can get some penetrating sealer for limestone which doesn't shine. It slows up the mould development on the stone quite a bit.  
If you want mould then spray yoghurt on the wall. :Smilie:

----------

